# Winter Dogs



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What amazing shots! They are beautiful (the dogs and the pictures)


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures! I love the one of them jumping over the log.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job on the pictures. Those red heads really stand out against the snow. Nice work on the action shots too. Those are tricky to pull off. I know I take several hundred pictures to get a few good ones.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Great job on the pictures. Those red heads really stand out against the snow. Nice work on the action shots too. Those are tricky to pull off. I know I take several hundred pictures to get a few good ones.


I will routinely take about 150 per hour of hike if the light is good. There were probably three dozen jumping pictures from that day.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent photos, they are quite striking boys!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

As always, Tippy, I can't get enough of your dogs and your photos! Their happy expressions and their colouring always make me smile! Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Really awesome pictures, such a great place you have to take your dogs, I envy you! I read your blog on a regular basis, you have such a captivating writing talent, I thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Your catch such great action shots! Both of your boys are so handsome and I love their color!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, those are stunning shots! I love the way they do everything in tandem!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

What beautiful photographs!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great pics! They have BEAUTIFUL coats! Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

well you got some pretty good shots in there


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Two awesome looking redheads!  That's for sure.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Terrific pictures masterfully captured! Thanks for showing them.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

I just love Comet & Ajax...they are thoroughly stunning and I hope that Jupiter looks something like them when he is all grown up. Gorgeous photos.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Love them! They are ALL gorgeous!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Jupiter's Human said:


> I just love Comet & Ajax...they are thoroughly stunning and I hope that Jupiter looks something like them when he is all grown up. Gorgeous photos.


I love the name Jupiter! We've been going with a mythology/celestial/cleaning products theme, so he would fit right in with us.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Great pics! I love the white tuft on Jax's chest.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Amazing shots...what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just got home after a long day - your photos and the commentary took me to another place. Thank you.

Now, I'm off for a good walk with my dogs - and they thank you, too : )


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great pictures! There is nothing like the shine on those dark gold coats!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

inge said:


> Amazing shots...what kind of camera do you use?


It's a Canon Digital Rebel XTi, and all these shots were taken with the 18x55 kit lens. Nothing too special. I do adjust exposure and a couple of other minor things in Aperture on the Mac.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great shots as always  They look AWESOME out there!!!!


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Red goldens are my favorite. Great pictures!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> I love the name Jupiter! We've been going with a mythology/celestial/cleaning products theme, so he would fit right in with us.


Cleaning products theme....LOL, too funny!
I love your pictures...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pics! The last shot is my fave. Love the look on their faces.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

One word: AMAZING!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I adore these boys. Impressive "stays" too- especially little Ajax bc he's so young...


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

The boys are soooo handsome! Great pics.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Great pictures, their coats are a stunning shade of gold, illuminated beautifully by the sunlight. How old is Ajax now?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Great pictures, their coats are a stunning shade of gold, illuminated beautifully by the sunlight. How old is Ajax now?


Ajax will be 14 months old tomorrow.

And I love a dark Golden in the late day sun.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Fire and ice, you have there  The spirit in those two pups is tangible, I love seeing their pics!

And Jax' pi sign has grown!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

tippykayak said:


> Ajax will be 14 months old tomorrow.


Blimey, that went fast!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

moverking said:


> And Jax' pi sign has grown!


Seriously. And he's darkened so much that the contrast makes it really pop out in a lot of pictures. Don't forget his two white toes. Those are harder to see, though they do show up in both jump photos (front right foot).


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Don't forget his two white toes.


Those must be his '=' sign, hehehe


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

They are so handsome!! I love their red coats ... I want a red Golden someday!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos. The colors in 1 are wonderful and I love the action shots. Like Oaklys Dad already said; these are the tricky ones.


----------

